# STUDIO SPACE with Meena Shamaly



## musophrenic (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello to all you lovely VI-C-ers  Some of you may know me from some video reviews and composer interviews over at Film and Game Composers. I've probably been a bit more lurker than poster over the years here, but I've definitely tried to contribute when I've had something useful to say. Glad to be part of this wonderful community.

I thought I'd share something new I'm doing, just my own little series called Studio Space. It's basically just my excuse to talk about what I love most - making music, as we all basically do here! It'll have episodes that look at samples and products, and others that are more about ways of thinking, opinions, interesting musical things ... it's all pretty open. This may be of interest to some, so if it is, I'd love it if you came on this ride with me, and feel free to subscribe to the channel 

I'll post the episodes here as they come, and also post them in the appropriate "review" forums if they contribute to those conversations constructively. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## musophrenic (Jun 6, 2017)

Here's the first episode, all about virtual instrument fun with Altiverb. I split it into two parts to make it a bit more manageable (I can't seem to shut up, really, lol).

Part 1: Altiverb Fun with Virtual Pianos:


Part 2: More Altiverb - Plucked Strings, Orchestra, & Choir


----------



## mouse (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice this is pretty cool thanks!


----------



## musophrenic (Jun 7, 2017)

You're welcome


----------

